# ID these berries



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Lets have a little quiz. Lets say that you and your family are on a camping trip. You catch your kids eating on some of these berries. How concerned should you be and what should you do?

Here are some pictures of the berries.

These pictures were taken in east texas around October, 2008.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Holly?*

It favors holly, but I don't think that is what it is. The leaves are different and the berries look larger. If it is/was holly berries, then NO they are not safe to eat and are toxic, while we are on the subject.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Are they bearberries (I think thats how you spell it)? If not, no clue here.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Their yaupon holly berries. Their not really "poisonous" per say but will cause vomiting. Indians in east texas used the leaves to make tea.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting, I thought it may be a holly, but wasn't sure. I bet they are pretty to see out in the woods like that though.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Its strange to see these bright red berries when everything less is dead from the winter.


----------

